
Ask HN: Have you ever been called slow? How did you react? - theslow123
I&#x27;ve started in a company ~5 months ago and I&#x27;m sensing a growing impatience from our manager and team&#x2F;tech leads.<p>The company adopts an agile methodology (on paper) and seems to expect things will just magically become faster. There are adhoc requests all the time and no filtering.<p>I&#x27;m a new hire trying to master the software stack (a lot of pieces are new to me even with 10+ years in the industry).<p>This combined with my usual desire to understand what I&#x27;m doing, seems to give an impression that I&#x27;m slow. In reality, I think my team members have only a shallow understanding of what they do, can&#x27;t plan long term and, not of their fault, are used to a follow-the-tutorial-and-get-it-done approach. I can&#x27;t really fault them but this has created a lot of technical debt (which makes my job even harder).<p>Any tips? I&#x27;d like to stay longer and make a lasting impact here but, of course, I could just quit... that wouldn&#x27;t be ideal.
======
lostmymind66
It will be very difficult to fight company culture. You will either need to go
with the flow or management and team leads will find a way to replace you.

Sometimes being the best programmer isn't what's wanted at a company.

I'm in the same boat: I'm working with legacy code and some new technology and
I don't have much time during the day to learn anything in depth (and
management just wants me to get things done).

Especially as a new hire, it's better just to figure out how to get your job
done and worry about the details later.

------
bradknowles
I feel that I’m slow sometimes, and people ask what they can do to help.

Sometimes I feel like I want to respond with “just shoot me?”

But then I always remember that I live in Austin, and this is a place that
still vividly remembers being the home of the first major school shooting
incident, back on August 1st, 1966 (see
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Texas_tower_sh...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/University_of_Texas_tower_shooting)).

I don’t know that I have any answers for you, but if you feel that the people
at your place of employment are actively seeking to destroy you because they
perceive you as slow, then I would say that is not a place I would want to
waste a single additional nanosecond at.

